
Moto X Force takes the crushing experience out of dropping your phone - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2999453/smartphones/motorola-moto-x-force-review-indestructible-android-smartphone.html
======
stevep2007
The transition from cellphones to smartphones has been a rude awakening for
everyone. That Nokia cellphone that lived in a back pocket and sustained
regular drops was replaced by a fragile device that relies on a piece of
glass. Everyone has shared the pain because everyone has dropped and shattered
at least one smartphone since the first iPhone was introduced eight years ago.

